
Does back end need QA Engineer? - atduarte
https://medium.com/@david.goncalvez/does-backend-need-qa-engineer-4820aa09b3e7
======
2rsf
I'm not too fond of the use of the term "QA", but I totally agree with the
bottom line and even more.

Every team need a "Quality" or "Test" representative, they can do actual
testing or simply contribute to the common knowledge or direction of the team.

Searching for "Modern Testing" will bring up a lot of discussions around this
topic, mainly focused around the modern testing principles [1]

As a side comment, when I recruit I try to (but not always succeed) to find
engineers that are well equipped to perform code reviews

[1] [https://www.angryweasel.com/ABTesting/modern-testing-
princip...](https://www.angryweasel.com/ABTesting/modern-testing-principles/)

